# New rider from Denver



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

I'd say that's too small for your weight honestly. I'd say 161 or so at least for 210lbs but YMMV..


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

It really depends on how you ride. I'm about the same weight and I don't spend much time riding fast, bombing or carving groomers. I enjoy playing around on the mountain so I ride shorter boards. I spend most of my time on boards between 156 and 159.

If you ride hard, you should go bigger....or at least make sure the 157 has the same effective edge of a larger board.


----------



## Mile_High_Hero (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input I don't plan on bombing down anything to fast anytime soon. I ended up picking up a never summer premier Board and some Forum Destroyer boots for $75. Put some Flow bindings on can't wait for the season


----------

